

CrunchBase Unleashes the Business Graph - remyt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/crunchbase-unleashes-the-business-graph/

======
alexbilbie
Also check out [http://opencorporates.com/](http://opencorporates.com/) which
is the world's largest open database of company information.

They've produced some really nice visualisations showing international company
structures
[http://opencorporates.com/viz/financial/index.html](http://opencorporates.com/viz/financial/index.html)

------
otoburb
I'd be curious to know whether LinkedIn is or will start working on a similar
user-experience for medium-to-large organizations. On paper it would seem
LinkedIn would have a strong lead ahead of CrunchBase with their own business
graph model(s), but the existing LinkedIn UI would probably need some major
overhauls.

Also, it's unlikely that LinkedIn would want to focus solely on early-stage
startups since at this point in their trajectory there probably isn't enough
money in that category to justify an additional LinkedIn Premium tier.

CrunchBase is immersed in the startup ecosystem and their Business Graph will
probably provide and quickly return more relevant information based on their
existing dataset.

------
lifeisstillgood
This strikes me more as a question of measuring what we have got, not what is
useful.

I think that helping individuals to build their own graphs is really really
powerful - and thin that into a "company I am working for now" role
relationship / recruitment tool is where the money is

Hmm - I might just have an idea ...

~~~
hammock
Is it called linkedin?

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Not really. Its more about me being helped to maintain my contacts over time
(and occassionaly remembering to be y'know, sociable) and then being able to
aggregate that. If I am looking for someone self-labelled as a good Perl
programmer I could trust LinkedIn - or I could hire some good Perl guys and
then ask them to scan their contacts list.

hmmm, that still sounds like LInkedIn but its not what I am after...

~~~
jedc
Maybe [https://www.goconspire.com](https://www.goconspire.com) is part of that
workflow? At least the maintaining my contacts over time part.

